# Tannus tyres



## Massimo (29 Nov 2014)

http://tannus.co.uk/

It does seem a good thing if you commute, has anyone tried em?


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Nov 2014)

I had a solid tyred Rudge as a child - the ride was horrid.

More recent attempts at solid tyres have yielded the same result, dreadful ride and handling, particularly around bends.

No doubt Tannus reckon their tyre rides well.

Cyclists will take some convincing of that.

Until then, solid tyres will only be seen on wheelchairs and wheelbarrows.


----------



## DRM (29 Nov 2014)

The only place for a solid Tyre is on a forklift truck, £99 a pair they're having a laugh


----------



## Racing roadkill (29 Nov 2014)

I've got a new pair on my crosstrail. They are surprisingly good, an absolute barsteward to fit, but worth the aggro. A bit on the pricey side, but totally puncture proof (they are solid after all), they roll no worse than the M+ I replaced, and Tannus reckon they'll be good for 4000 miles.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (29 Nov 2014)

Racing roadkill said:


> Tannus reckon they'll be good for 4000 miles.


Is that not very little, considering the price?


----------



## andyfraser (29 Nov 2014)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Is that not very little, considering the price?


I just worked out that that's less that a year and a half commuting. £99 is certainly more than I'd pay for M+'s in that time. I still can't decided whether they're worth it.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (29 Nov 2014)

andyfraser said:


> I just worked out that that's less that a year and a half commuting. £99 is certainly more than I'd pay for M+'s in that time. I still can't decided whether they're worth it.


I got a pair of Marathon Originals, they have done about 5000 miles with 2 deflations, one a pinch flat and the other due to inner tube valve failure.
The bike is kaputt, but the tyres are like new!
Another bike has M+, I dare say they will last 8000 miles easy.
So, no, far too pricey.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Nov 2014)

I'll have to look them up, sounds like Marathon Originals are the way to go.


----------



## Pale Rider (30 Nov 2014)

andyfraser said:


> I just worked out that that's less that a year and a half commuting. £99 is certainly more than I'd pay for M+'s in that time. I still can't decided whether they're worth it.



Brompton sized ones are £89 a pair.

I paid about £40 to replace the rear on my Brommie with a Marathon, including a new tube and a few quid to fit it.

No idea which would last longer.

I'm not keen on patching tubes, so If I did get a puncture or two on the Marathon, the solid tyre would work out cheaper.


----------



## MarkF (30 Nov 2014)

Racing roadkill said:


> I've got a new pair on my crosstrail. They are surprisingly good, an absolute barsteward to fit, but worth the aggro. A bit on the pricey side, but totally puncture proof (they are solid after all), *they roll no worse than the M+ I *replaced, and Tannus reckon they'll be good for 4000 miles.



That is interesting, I use M+'s but would consider a pair of these for touring duties, the cost for zero puncture worries and less weight (tubes/kit) doesn't sound expensive to me Then again, I haven't had a puncture with M+'s in 4000 miles.  I think I read in a review that a skid/slide can cause them to lose shape?


----------



## Racing roadkill (30 Nov 2014)

MarkF said:


> Really. That is interesting, I use M+'s but would consider a pair of these for touring duties, the cost for zero puncture worries and less weight (tubes/kit) doesn't sound expensive to me Then again, I haven't had a puncture with M+'s in 4000 miles.  I think I read in a review that a skid/slide can cause them to lose shape?


If you have a big slide / skid, you could end up with a 50 pence piece stuck to the tyre for a few miles. But it would have to be the sort of skid that would shred a normal tyre to the cords, to cause it as far as I can tell.


----------



## Globalti (30 Nov 2014)

MarkF said:


> That is interesting, I use M+'s but would consider a pair of these for touring duties, the cost for zero puncture worries and less weight (tubes/kit) doesn't sound expensive to me Then again, I haven't had a puncture with M+'s in 4000 miles.  I think I read in a review that a skid/slide can cause them to lose shape?



Er.... how much do these tyres weigh?

For me one of the joys of road cycling is in feeling the bike under me and fine-tuning the frame, wheels, tubes and tyres to get the best possible ride quality and handling. I've achieved the closest yet to perfection with my Roubaix SL4 on Ksyrium SLs with lightweight tubes in Veloflex open Corsas and I would think fitting solid tyres would be like putting cart wheels on it; they must feel horrible to ride.


----------



## MarkF (30 Nov 2014)

Globalti said:


> Er.... how much do these tyres weigh?
> 
> For me one of the joys of road cycling is in feeling the bike under me and fine-tuning the frame, wheels, tubes and tyres to get the best possible ride quality and handling. I've achieved the closest yet to perfection with my Roubaix SL4 on Ksyrium SLs with lightweight tubes in Veloflex open Corsas and I would think fitting solid tyres would be like putting cart wheels on it; they must feel horrible to ride.



 A review

_"The weight of the tyres was within 5 grams of the quoted weight from the Tannus website, being 375g each. The clips added another 11g per wheel when assembled. When you consider that a similar tubed setup on a road bike comes to ~ 700g (that’s tyres & tubes at ~500g and a mini pump or CO2 system, plus repair kit at ~200g), the overall weight penalty is an un-noticeable 50 – 120g. As such, weight cannot be realistically used as a reason not to give the Tannus tyres a go"
_


----------



## Globalti (30 Nov 2014)

Great for wheelchairs and those bikes you see cruising around inside airport terminals. Might also suit the TNT mail bikes that are beginning to apppear on the streets.

Are these the tyres that are fitted on Boris Bikes and other city bikes?


----------



## Racing roadkill (30 Nov 2014)

I wasn't expecting them to be any use at all. I was _massively _surprised by them. They feel a little odd at first, especially when you bank over, but the advantages of them, poor weather, and with pointy sharp stuff all over the place at this time of the year, is really noticeable. I haven't gone for the 23's on the roady yet, but in a 35 for the crosstrail, I'm very impressed thus far.


----------



## Massimo (1 Dec 2014)

Thank you all. I might give it a try...


----------



## bpsmith (1 Dec 2014)

Massimo said:


> Thank you all. I might give it a try...


Let us know how you get on.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Dec 2014)

A very positive *REVIEW* from the Telegraph


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Dec 2014)

The problem touring with these is what do you do if you manage to demolish one. Do you carry a spare?

I cant remember the last time I had a puncture in a Schwalbe Marathon and the spare is easy to pack.


----------



## Racing roadkill (7 Dec 2014)

steveindenmark said:


> The problem touring with these is what do you do if you manage to demolish one. Do you carry a spare?
> 
> I cant remember the last time I had a puncture in a Schwalbe Marathon and the spare is easy to pack.



In my experience thus far, if you managed to do something heinous enough to 'demolish' one, the tyre would be the least of your worries.


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Dec 2014)

Racing roadkill said:


> In my experience thus far, if you managed to do something heinous enough to 'demolish' one, the tyre would be the least of your worries.



You know us cyclist we can murder anything.

Can you feel the difference in the ride. My tyres are pumped to 110 psi and are very hard but I still feel that there is a little give in them which cushions the ride. I have the the thought that solid rubber tyres would give a very severe ride but I am possibly wrong.

Do they Roll as well as normal tyres?


----------



## Racing roadkill (7 Dec 2014)

steveindenmark said:


> You know us cyclist we can murder anything.
> 
> Can you feel the difference in the ride. My tyres are pumped to 110 psi and are very hard but I still feel that there is a little give in them which cushions the ride. I have the the thought that solid rubber tyres would give a very severe ride but I am possibly wrong.
> 
> Do they Roll as well as normal tyres?



Surprisingly, no worse than the shielded Schwalbe numbers.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (10 Dec 2014)

I've just written a review of a pair Tannus gave me to test ride http://veloballs.com/tannus-solid-tyres-review/


----------



## simon the viking (10 Dec 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I've just written a review of a pair Tannus gave me to test ride http://veloballs.com/tannus-solid-tyres-review/


Just read it..... bit out my price range but they seem better than most that have gone before!!!!!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (10 Dec 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I've just written a review of a pair Tannus gave me to test ride http://veloballs.com/tannus-solid-tyres-review/


A bit more detail would be nice!
Is there a guarantee: what happens if for any reason the tyre gets damaged riding?
Why are they so hard to fit? Does that mean don't buy it on line 'cause you won't be able to fit them?
Do you need to pump them up at all ... ever? Do they "bounce"? Have you tried kerb hopping?
Did you ride them on wet, slimy leaves testing for grip?
Does the steering feel different?
No doubt I'll come up with more questions later


----------



## Pale Rider (10 Dec 2014)

Pat "5mph" said:


> A bit more detail would be nice!
> Is there a guarantee: what happens if for any reason the tyre gets damaged riding?
> Why are they so hard to fit? Does that mean don't buy it on line 'cause you won't be able to fit them?
> Do you need to pump them up at all ... ever? Do they "bounce"? Have you tried kerb hopping?
> ...



You should be a commissioning editor.

They certainly don't need to be ever pumped up, there's no way to do it.

The tyre is held on to the wheel by a number of plastic lozenges which fit crosswise in the well of the rim.

In that respect. fitting could be a bit fiddly.

Probably beyond a lot of us who don't do a lot more than fix a puncture.

I reckon a competent bike mechanic ought to be able to do it - there is a vid to follow on the website.

I've not seen a Tannus tyre, but they look fairly tough so I reckon catastrophic damage on the road is unlikely.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (10 Dec 2014)

Pat "5mph" said:


> A bit more detail would be nice!
> Is there a guarantee: what happens if for any reason the tyre gets damaged riding?
> Why are they so hard to fit? Does that mean don't buy it on line 'cause you won't be able to fit them?
> Do you need to pump them up at all ... ever? Do they "bounce"? Have you tried kerb hopping?
> ...



Please leave a comment and I'll ask the manufacturer


----------



## Pat "5mph" (11 Dec 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Please leave a comment and I'll ask the manufacturer


_You_ were supposed to test them. manufacturer of course is going to say those tyres are the bees knees!


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 Dec 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I've just written a review of a pair Tannus gave me to test ride http://veloballs.com/tannus-solid-tyres-review/



That's pretty much how I found them, and I agree that I still wouldn't replace the tubed tyres on my roady with them.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (11 Dec 2014)

Pat "5mph" said:


> _You_ were supposed to test them. manufacturer of course is going to say those tyres are the bees knees!



Ha, good point!


----------



## mickle (11 Dec 2014)

Rim wreckers.


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 Dec 2014)

mickle said:


> Rim wreckers.


Is that a 'niche' website, you've discovered?


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Dec 2014)

mickle said:


> Rim wreckers.


Why so? What do they do to the rims?

(Not disagreeing, just curious)


----------



## ianrauk (11 Dec 2014)

Was speaking to a friend of mine on my commute home last night. He has ordered a pair.


----------



## MacB (11 Dec 2014)

Interesting but a bit pricey I'll keep my eye out for a decent review


----------



## Andrew_Culture (11 Dec 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Was speaking to a friend of mine on my commute home last night. He has ordered a pair.



I'd be interested in another opinion, I tried to be as logical as possible in my review but logic and cycling aren't always the best of bedfellows.


----------



## Profpointy (11 Dec 2014)

Are they some kind of foam, ie with bubbles containing gas, in which case won't they gradually go flat as it were?
If they really are solid rubber, I can't see how the can keep the weight down.

I don't think the price is too out of order compared to good quality mainstream tyres (double maybe, and will likely come down) - providing of course they are adequately grippy and not unduly hard work to pedal


----------



## Andrew_Culture (11 Dec 2014)

Profpointy said:


> Are they some kind of foam, ie with bubbles containing gas, in which case won't they gradually go flat as it were?
> If they really are solid rubber, I can't see how the can keep the weight down.
> 
> I don't think the price is too out of order compared to good quality mainstream tyres (double maybe, and will likely come down) - providing of course they are adequately grippy and not unduly hard work to pedal



That's not really the way most foams work; your settee almost certainly has foam cushion and they won't inflate.  The air is injected into a polypropylene (or whatever) sitting in a mold and the air is used to expand the foam while it's setting. I'm simplifying hugely, but hopefully this helps


----------



## potsy (11 Dec 2014)

Profpointy said:


> I don't think the price is too out of order


Agree with this, if you think of the price of M+ plus 2 tubes then the price difference for complete peace of mind seems pretty good.
This is assuming they do actually grip the road and last as long as they claim.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (11 Dec 2014)

potsy said:


> Agree with this, if you think of the price of M+ plus 2 tubes then the price difference for complete peace of mind seems pretty good.
> This is assuming they do actually grip the road and last as long as they claim.



Grip seems fine, although I'm far more cautious with my bike these days. As for longevity, check back on this thread in a few years time


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 Dec 2014)

potsy said:


> Agree with this, if you think of the price of M+ plus 2 tubes then the price difference for complete peace of mind seems pretty good.
> This is assuming they do actually grip the road and last as long as they claim.



I was told by Tannus, that the wear expectation / estimate depends on the exact tyre you have, and the type of riding you do. They said that they'd expect the Thoroki's I have on my crosstrail, would be good for at least 4000 miles, given the sort of mixed trail / road riding I do on that bike. I've heard of estimates of more than twice that, for the Musai, used purely for road riding. In my experience thus far, they roll and grip, just as well as the M+'s I replaced with them, and other than the buggering about I had to do to fit them (I didn't use the bike shop, I just did it using a brake press tool, and some contortionist routine), they have been worth the hassle so far.


----------



## Profpointy (11 Dec 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> That's not really the way most foams work; your settee almost certainly has foam cushion and they won't inflate. The air is injected into a polypropylene (or whatever) sitting in a mold and the air is used to expand the foam while it's setting. I'm simplifying hugely, but hopefully this helps



Ah, that kind of makes sense, though I guess they'll go down eventually in the same way sofa cushions flatten over time. A bit worried that you can't (presumably) tailor the "pressure" as you would on a normal tyre. One person might want 110psi (equivalent) but another might want 90 say? Maybe not a problem since pressure in conventional tyres is a much about keeping snakebites at bay as optimum for riding, so the first point would be dealt with by the tyre itself.

Might give one a go when the time comes, on the back at least


----------



## MacB (11 Dec 2014)

Profpointy said:


> Ah, that kind of makes sense, though I guess they'll go down eventually in the same way sofa cushions flatten over time. A bit worried that you can't (presumably) tailor the "pressure" as you would on a normal tyre. One person might want 110psi (equivalent) but another might want 90 say? Maybe not a problem since pressure in conventional tyres is a much about keeping snakebites at bay as optimum for riding, so the first point would be dealt with by the tyre itself.
> 
> Might give one a go when the time comes, on the back at least



I think it's a lot about target audience as well which is why I'm a bit surprised by how expensive they are. They do seem ideal for commuting/hack/pub bikes where the owners give little or no TLC to their rides. Get the price down, get them on some big name commuter models and the sales could be astronomical....if they work.

If they don't work this time I'm sure the future holds a version that will...though I would like to hear more re rim/spoke problems?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (11 Dec 2014)

I posted some a list of facts about these tyres here - http://lucky-x.com/solid-tyres-tannus-make-bold-claims/


----------



## MacB (11 Dec 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I posted some a list of facts about these tyres here - http://lucky-x.com/solid-tyres-tannus-make-bold-claims/



Interesting but still just their sales blurb, I have watched both fitting and removal videos by Tannus and on Youtube....certainly doable at home but not something you would want to tackle often. So potential damage for rims and spokes would be a deal breaker. Off the top of my head my concerns would be about how they react to deflection and whether they provide the same level of protection as a normal tire. They aren't exactly a roadside repair so, especially at their high price point, that really matters.

Now if they could pair a cheaper version of these with some sort of aero/fixed spoke rim that you just bolt/screw a hub of your choice into, that could be fun.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (11 Dec 2014)

How do you know they've come to end of life? I know with mousses fitted to dirt bikes after a while the feel goes and that's the indicator of 'time to replace' rather than specific wear. With my flak jackets time to replace was the second puncture, when I realised how thin they'd got.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (11 Dec 2014)

I like the idea of these for my Bromptons. But, as my rims typically only last 1000 to 2500 miles this would mean a new set of Tannus every rim change. So not viable due to not being able to remove them without destroying them.


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 Dec 2014)

MacB said:


> Interesting but still just their sales blurb, I have watched both fitting and removal videos by Tannus and on Youtube....certainly doable at home but not something you would want to tackle often. So potential damage for rims and spokes would be a deal breaker. Off the top of my head my concerns would be about how they react to deflection and whether they provide the same level of protection as a normal tire. They aren't exactly a roadside repair so, especially at their high price point, that really matters.
> 
> Now if they could pair a cheaper version of these with some sort of aero/fixed spoke rim that you just bolt/screw a hub of your choice into, that could be fun.



I've done about 500 miles on some very rough paths, so far no issues with rims or spokes or deflections. Touch wood, I've not had to tackle any problems requiring road side fettling as yet. If I did, I wouldn't fancy it, they are a bit complicated to deal with, if you haven't got more than tools you could easily carry.


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 Dec 2014)

w00hoo_kent said:


> How do you know they've come to end of life? I know with mousses fitted to dirt bikes after a while the feel goes and that's the indicator of 'time to replace' rather than specific wear. With my flak jackets time to replace was the second puncture, when I realised how thin they'd got.



I'm told they can eventually get so uneven / egg shaped, that you get unacceptable vibration, then you change them. But the wear should be gradual, and you won't get any big sudden drop in performance, if you haven't had an incident which might cause it. They are confident that it would have to be an incident that would knacker any tyre / rim.


----------



## mickle (11 Dec 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> Why so? What do they do to the rims?



A pneumatic tyre uses the entire air volume contained within the innertube to absorb bumps. A polyurethane foam sponge tyre can only use the flex available in the depth of the material of the tyre. Bump forces are entirely localised. The thinner the tyre the worse the effect.

Modern puncture proof tyres and tyre sealants have made these horrid things obselete for everything but wheelbarrows, it's just a shame that more people don't know the truth. I haven't had a puncture for five years - and I'm getting a sh!t load more than a piddly 4000 miles out of my tyres.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (11 Dec 2014)

mickle said:


> A pneumatic tyre uses the entire air volume contained within the innertube to absorb bumps. A polyurethane foam sponge tyre can only use the flex available in the depth of the material of the tyre. Bump forces are entirely localised. The thinner the tyre the worse the effect.
> 
> Modern puncture proof tyres and tyre sealants have made these horrid things obselete for everything but wheelbarrows, it's just a shame that more people don't know the truth. I haven't had a puncture for five years - and I'm getting a sh!t load more than a piddly 4000 miles out of my tyres.


Without having your scientific knowledge, I had the same thoughts about those tyres.


----------



## theclaud (11 Dec 2014)

mickle said:


> A pneumatic tyre uses the entire air volume contained within the innertube to absorb bumps. A polyurethane foam sponge tyre can only use the flex available in the depth of the material of the tyre. Bump forces are entirely localised. The thinner the tyre the worse the effect.
> 
> Modern puncture proof tyres and tyre sealants have made these horrid things obselete for everything but wheelbarrows, it's just a shame that more people don't know the truth.* I haven't had a puncture for five years* - and I'm getting a sh!t load more than a piddly 4000 miles out of my tyres.



I haven't been quite this puncture-free, but I'm a bit baffled that punctures are apparently so frequent and loom so large in the fears of so many cyclists, that puncture-proofing would on its own seem to cancel out all the advantages of the pneumatic tyre. Most of us already choose to compromise between puncture-proofing and weight/ride quality anyway, or we'd all have Marathon+s on every bike. And of course tyres should mostly be black, so they can keep the silly colours.


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 Dec 2014)

mickle said:


> A pneumatic tyre uses the entire air volume contained within the innertube to absorb bumps. A polyurethane foam sponge tyre can only use the flex available in the depth of the material of the tyre. Bump forces are entirely localised. The thinner the tyre the worse the effect.
> 
> Modern puncture proof tyres and tyre sealants have made these horrid things obselete for everything but wheelbarrows, it's just a shame that more people don't know the truth. I haven't had a puncture for five years - and I'm getting a sh!t load more than a piddly 4000 miles out of my tyres.



You must be running those new silicone dioxide rims.


----------



## Pale Rider (12 Dec 2014)

mickle said:


> made these horrid things obselete for everything but wheelbarrows,.



I think the point of the Tannus tyres is they are entirely unlike previous solid tyres which, as you say, were horrid.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (12 Dec 2014)

I do (as of yesterday) have M+ on every bike.


theclaud said:


> I haven't been quite this puncture-free, but I'm a bit baffled that punctures are apparently so frequent and loom so large in the fears of so many cyclists, that puncture-proofing would on its own seem to cancel out all the advantages of the pneumatic tyre. Most of us already choose to compromise between puncture-proofing and weight/ride quality anyway, or we'd all have Marathon+s on every bike. And of course tyres should mostly be black, so they can keep the silly colours.


----------



## mickle (12 Dec 2014)

Pale Rider said:


> I think the point of the Tannus tyres is they are entirely unlike previous solid tyres which, as you say, were horrid.



I'd wager that the performance of these Tannus tires differs little from those manufactured by The Green Tyre Co. If we were to compare the roll down and durability figures we'd know.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (12 Dec 2014)

mickle said:


> I'd wager that the performance of these Tannus tires differs little from those manufactured by The Green Tyre Co. If we were to compare the roll down and durability figures we'd know.



How? I ask this in all seriousness, because I wrote this 'standard bloke' review but it's quite clear I'm no expert. I'd love to read a review that revolves around lab tests, maybe like those done by Ikea on their settees


----------



## Andrew_Culture (19 Dec 2014)

A fellow CCer has left what is effectively a whole new review in the comments section for my review!

http://veloballs.com/tannus-solid-tyres-review/


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (19 Dec 2014)

I'd love a set on my Bromptons, but I wear out rims quickly, sometimes just a thousand miles.

It's a shame they can't be removed then refitted.


----------



## DTD (20 Dec 2014)

Quite interesting – maybe something I'd try on my commuter (Moulton TSR2) – the suspension might counter the lack of a tube to give a plusher ride.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (21 Dec 2014)

bromptonfb said:


> I'd love a set on my Bromptons, but I wear out rims quickly, sometimes just a thousand miles.
> 
> It's a shame they can't be removed then refitted.



I've heard ex this before about Brompton rims. Aren't there any third part replacements available? Why do they fail so quickly?


----------



## Racing roadkill (21 Dec 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I've heard ex this before about Brompton rims. Aren't there any third part replacements available? Why do they fail so quickly?



It's due to the lack of actual material in the rims, and the hammering they take, if used for commuting etc. I wasted a pair of rims on a Brompton, taking it from Southampton to Brompton Road in London and back, in one day, that was less than 200 miles


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (21 Dec 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I've heard ex this before about Brompton rims. Aren't there any third part replacements available? Why do they fail so quickly?


I think the alloy is of a poor quality and very soft. Plus said above, due to the smaller rim there's less braking surface (I.e., the rim spins more to cover the same distance as a larger wheel). But I also think they're thinner side walls pro rats so to speak.


----------



## Cush (4 Jan 2015)

Must admit that after yesterdays fiasco I am tempted to try them, I do need reliable tyres for the next few months and our local farmers are doing there annual ritual of filling the side roads full of hedge thorns, but there are a few questions 1) where in the North would I get them fitted 2) how much would a LBS charge to fit them 3) when I get back to distances of 20 - 50 miles over mixed trails (specifically here I am thinking of the trail down the Tyne in to Newcastle) how will they behave?


----------



## Racing roadkill (4 Jan 2015)

Cush said:


> Must admit that after yesterdays fiasco I am tempted to try them, I do need reliable tyres for the next few months and our local farmers are doing there annual ritual of filling the side roads full of hedge thorns, but there are a few questions 1) where in the North would I get them fitted 2) how much would a LBS charge to fit them 3) when I get back to distances of 20 - 50 miles over mixed trails (specifically here I am thinking of the trail down the Tyne in to Newcastle) how will they behave?


Any competent LBS should be able to help you with fitting them, if you don't fancy skinning your knuckles and swearing a lot. I've now done about 600 miles on mine, on some knackered up trails, and on the roads (same thing round here). They are still absolutely fine, and seem very capable of 70 miles + on mixed surfaces, with no issues so far with tyres or rims.


----------



## albion (4 Jan 2015)

I wonder. If you don't zigzag around potholes, do you get to have crater like hollows in the tyre?

Like everything, it is what the marketing people do no tell you that matters.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (4 Jan 2015)

albion said:


> I wonder. If you don't zigzag around potholes, do you get to have crater like hollows in the tyre?
> 
> Like everything, it is what the marketing people do no tell you that matters.



I've hit plenty of potholes and haven't noticed anything amiss.


----------



## Racing roadkill (4 Jan 2015)

albion said:


> I wonder. If you don't zigzag around potholes, do you get to have crater like hollows in the tyre?
> 
> Like everything, it is what the marketing people do no tell you that matters.


I hit a pothole that would have probably ruptured a pneumatic tyre and tube last week. It didn't bother the solids a bit.


----------



## Pale Rider (4 Jan 2015)

Previous version of solid tyres have proved to be too harsh on rims to be viable.

No doubt Tannus would say they've cured that, but until a couple of customers have done a few thousand miles each I don't think we will get a reliable answer.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (23 Jan 2015)

Either these tyres are getting nicer or I'm getting used to them.


----------



## Racing roadkill (23 Jan 2015)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Either these tyres are getting nicer or I'm getting used to them.


It's a bit of both. Mine are getting more grippy and feel more cushioned the more I use them. I guess the internal structure is changing slightly. I've still had no issues with them.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (23 Jan 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> It's a bit of both. Mine are getting more grippy and feel more cushioned the more I use them. I guess the internal structure is changing slightly. I've still had no issues with them.



Ditto, I like them more and more.


----------



## CopperBrompton (25 Jan 2015)

Andrew_Culture said:


> A fellow CCer has left what is effectively a whole new review in the comments section for my review!
> http://veloballs.com/tannus-solid-tyres-review/


Yep, well worth reading, as that's based on 250 miles so more meaningful.


----------



## CopperBrompton (25 Jan 2015)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I've heard ex this before about Brompton rims. Aren't there any third part replacements available? Why do they fail so quickly?


Bromptons are used almost exclusively for commuting by most owners, so it's all stop-start riding and thus lots of braking. That said, riding style makes a _huge_ difference: anticipate and brake gently and you'll get 2000 miles; do an emergency stop at every set of lights and you'll kill them in 500.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (25 Jan 2015)

Trikeman said:


> Bromptons are used almost exclusively for commuting by most owners, so it's all stop-start riding and thus lots of braking. That said, riding style makes a _huge_ difference: anticipate and brake gently and you'll get 2000 miles; do an emergency stop at every set of lights and you'll kill them in 500.


Not strictly true, you forgot - live in the hills with traffic lights at the foot of every route off the hill, and kill them in less than a thousand miles. Sometimes riding styles are dictated by the terrain one rides in.


----------



## albion (25 Jan 2015)

Away from philosophising here is a real expereince..
http://grumpycyclistuk.com/author/grumpycyclistuk/

It is worth noting that when I went back to a road bike I had similar problems to him, hardly been able to use my brakes because of pain.
That subsided, so old bones like his might soon get used to that likely harsher Tannus ride.

Other comments also suggest you reduce cornering speed by about 30% but if the main market is commuting I doubt that matters.


----------



## Racing roadkill (25 Jan 2015)

albion said:


> Away from philosophising here is a real expereince..
> http://grumpycyclistuk.com/author/grumpycyclistuk/
> 
> It is worth noting that when I went back to a road bike I had similar problems to him, hardly been able to use my brakes because of pain.
> ...


That was a pile of horse crap. I demand my 5 minutes back.


----------



## albion (25 Jan 2015)

Well quite useful if others have that first reaction.

He maybe should have persevered not realising his body would likely adjust.


----------



## CopperBrompton (25 Jan 2015)

bromptonfb said:


> Not strictly true, you forgot - live in the hills with traffic lights at the foot of every route off the hill, and kill them in less than a thousand miles. Sometimes riding styles are dictated by the terrain one rides in.


True.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (25 Jan 2015)

albion said:


> Well quite useful if others have that first reaction.
> 
> He maybe should have persevered not realising his body would likely adjust.



So do the tyres, despite the protestations of the chaps in shop what fitted them they sure as hell DO have a 'breaking in' period.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (26 Jan 2015)

Trikeman said:


> Bromptons are used almost exclusively for commuting by most owners, so it's all stop-start riding and thus lots of braking. That said, riding style makes a _huge_ difference: anticipate and brake gently and you'll get 2000 miles; do an emergency stop at every set of lights and you'll kill them in 500.


Isn't that the best excuse ever for a disc braked Brompton then?


----------



## brand (18 Feb 2015)

@Andrew_Culture 
Found the ones I bought years ago (at least 12 years) took an astonishing amount of time to get on.
My main problem was noise and cornering. You never said how you found them on either?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (22 Feb 2015)

brand said:


> @Andrew_Culture
> Found the ones I bought years ago (at least 12 years) took an astonishing amount of time to get on.
> My main problem was noise and cornering. You never said how you found them on either?



Until I saw your post I hadn't even considered noise, which I guess it's no issue. Ditto cornering. 

Materials have changed a lot in the last decade, I'd say these Tannus were 85% ideal, which is good odds!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (14 Apr 2015)

Another update... Nothing unusual to report.


----------



## ianrauk (4 May 2015)

Tannus are releasing an updated, lighter version of their tyre

*Tannus*


----------



## potsy (4 May 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Tannus are releasing an updated, lighter version of their tyre
> 
> *Tannus*


Bob's review doesn't sound very good, shame as I think they could be a great idea in the right circumstances.


----------



## albion (5 May 2015)

Well, it might finally get him a reply and refund for his email.


----------



## EasyPeez (24 Aug 2015)

Has anyone tried these new lighter 1.1s yet? I'm seriously considering a pair of 28mms for the winter commute but am struggling to find any reviews other than one pretty negative one on Wiggle.
Road.cc said in February that they would report back on their test pair but can't seem to find any update on there either - 
http://road.cc/content/news/141771-tannus-launches-new-aither-11-solid-tyres

Cheers, Andy.


----------

